# Tricolor woo hoo



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Finally after almost 2 years of having bad tads. 

I finally got a good froglet out of the water and with good legs 

Nothing like taking their dandy ole time.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

hey chop congrats on the healthy little guy.


----------



## Marinarawr (Jan 14, 2009)

Congratulations! What locale are you working with?


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome..do you have a pic?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! what did you do differently?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I am working with the Si anthonyi

I dont think I did much different except for feeding the tads ever other day as opposed to once or twice a week. 

The adults are fed bean beetles, pinheads, hydei, melanos and I made sure they were fed small meals twice daily. 
I hope to get pics of him today he has climbed up the side of the tadpole container and looks awesome


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Great for you. Mine are breeding but I have yet to raise a tad completely thru morph. I have two still in the water now. The last one I thought I had it made. It did great all the way thru its front legs. Then died while completing its morphing. I fed every other day also and it seemed to be working. Maybe better luck with these two. Anyway keep up the good work.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Could your SI's give mine a pep talk? I have watched so many developing eggs mold over. I had one clutch of 27 eggs, 14 started to develop and then nothing 

The best I managed was week old tads, then one by one they too died 

This has been going on for over six months, but two years???

Congrats on your success!

Deb


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

porkchop48 said:


> Finally after almost 2 years of having bad tads.
> 
> I finally got a good froglet out of the water and with good legs
> 
> Nothing like taking their dandy ole time.


So there is hope for my trio. I've been getting bad clutches for quite some time now, over a year and a half to be exact. I've tried adding different suppliments, especailly Vit A. I guess I'll have to try to start feeding them more and a bigger variety.

Mine just laid a new clutch. Interesting it is much smaller than previous ones. This one is probably around 12. In the begining they were laying near 22 eggs.

Well congratulation on the little guy.keep up the good work. And please post anything else you may have done differently.


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Can you give some more info on your tad process? Housed together, water changes and all the good stuff?
J


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Tads are housed in a 8 oz deli cup 1/2 full of water. I use an indian almond leaf about 1/2 the size of the container. 
Just aged tap water and fed a mixture of tad bites, brine shrimp flakes and frozen blood worms
They are housed individually with no water changes. I keep them about 72-74 degrees.
I snapped a couple pics of him ( not good ones). He morphed out about the size of my lamasi froglets. Pics to come soon.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Sorry for the bad pics. Here is the little guy. 
Scared him back into the water










Finally got him back out.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

wow that is amazing!!! Good luck and I hope the little bugger stays healthy.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Is that one mine .


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Number 2 officially has SLS. His front legs popped. They looked awful. Pointing backwards and not moving at all when he swims. 

NUmber 3 though also popped front legs and they looked great  Number 4 is right behind with front leg bumps. Keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

porkchop48 said:


> Number 2 officially has SLS. His front legs popped. They looked awful. Pointing backwards and not moving at all when he swims.
> 
> NUmber 3 though also popped front legs and they looked great  Number 4 is right behind with front leg bumps. Keeping the fingers crossed.


I assume when they have sls they die right away or what? I have good amount of tads coming along and have no experienced any froglets yet. I pray they do not have it....


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Sometimes they can live for quite a while with sls. Other times they die after a few days. I had one frog that lived for a few months


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

ggazonas said:


> Sometimes they can live for quite a while with sls. Other times they die after a few days. I had one frog that lived for a few months


Number 2 that has the SLS I dont think I am even going let him come out of the water. Not quite sure how to do that yet. There is no way those legs are good so i see no point in prolonging the evident.


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I was not sure what happens to them.


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

If you haven't removed your froglet from the morphing container yet you should do that immediately. Tricolors are notorious for drowning for inexplicable reasons if left in the water too long. I have seen several very experienced froggers (I think Bill {Elmoisfive} does it, not sure) actually take frogs that just popped front legs and still have a full tail and put them in about 3/4 inch of water with a nice gradual slope of spaghnum on the other side of the container so there is almost no way they can drown. You might get lucky and not have a problem, but not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Froglet 1 is out of the container. As soon as he got front legs I placed a decent amount of spag moss into the container so he did not drown. He did surprise me by climbing up the side of the container though as I had heard about hem having a hard time doing that.

He was only in about 3/4 of an inch of water anyways due to being raised in an 8 oz deli cup. Once I noticed him spending a decent amout of time on top of the moss I moved him to one of the containers I use for rearing. 

Froglet #2 has spag moss as well but it just does not look promising. 

3 and 4 are bigger than 1 so I think they are going to do pretty well.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i got 4 tri color si froglets and their growing nice and fast and im reading and learning alot on this thread so thank you chop for kicking it off. i hope mine breed well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

pork chop

I think your sharing your good luck. I appear to have 6 good looking tads. If they survive these would be my first tads from my pair, whom having been breeding for nearly 1 1/2 years now. 

So far I've accomplished to get many clucthes, and only a few tads, which I only had one survive for more than a week in the water.

Keeping my fingers crossed.

I found that your feeding schedule may be quite benficial and am trying it out.


----------

